# Lenkrad gesucht!



## myLoooo (5. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend,


ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lenkrad für PC. Generell möchte die Spiele
 - Assetto Corso - Project Cars - Dirt Rally und am wichtigsten Forza Horzion 3 


gerne mit dem guten Stück spielen.


Hierzu sind mir zwei Modell aufgefallen


Thrustmaster T300
Logitech G920


FANATEC Porsche GT2 Lenkrad + FANATEC Clubsport Pedale + LOGITECH G25 Lenkrad


Darüber hinaus soll noch seperat ein Shifter gekauft werden  Da weiss ich leider nicht welches Modell?
Vielleicht könnt ihr dabei helfen :


----------



## Dedde (6. Januar 2017)

hi, also das t300 kommt mir etwas teuer vor. ich hab mein t500rs mal für 400 gekauft, und das ist schon ne ganze nummer besser als das t300.  schlecht ist wohl keines der zweien. ich hab den th8a shifter und kann den direkt weiter empfehlen. wenn das denn alles so in deine preisklasse fällt


----------



## myLoooo (6. Januar 2017)

Was ist dem am T500 RS besser?  Laut mehreren Meinungen eher das T300


----------



## Dedde (6. Januar 2017)

besserer ffb motor, bessere pedale, (hängend oder F1...)  hochwertiger, mehr knöpfe soweit ich weiß


----------



## myLoooo (6. Januar 2017)

Dedde schrieb:


> besserer ffb motor, bessere pedale, (hängend oder F1...)  hochwertiger, mehr knöpfe soweit ich weiß



Die T300 besitzt aber ein bürstenlosen Motor . Wobei mir die Pedale sehr gefallen


----------



## Dedde (7. Januar 2017)

ich würde dir eher zu einem der trustmaster raten. ich hab die pedale auch hängend seit ich es habe. find ich ziemlich nice, ist wie im rl auto


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Januar 2017)

Das G29 setzt genauso wie das alte G27 auf Zahnräder statt Riemenantrieb.
Des Weiteren ist der Motor des T300 RS wesentlich leistungsfähiger.
Da aber Thrustmaster im Gegensatz zu Fanatec keine Pedale mit Loadcell-Bremse verkauft, würde ich das T300RS mit 2 Pedalen wählen (bei Mediamarkt über 100€ billiger) Thrustmaster T300 RS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Generell sind die Pedale von Fanatec deutlich hochwertiger, weshalb ich dir zu den CSL Elite Pedalen mit Loadcell Kit raten würde:
CSL Elite Pedale LC EU - CSL

Die Fanatec Pedale lassen sich separat per USB verbinden wodurch du diese problemlos mit den T300 RS verbinden kannst.


Wenn dir das dann insgesamt zu teuer wird (T300 RS 230€ + 220€ für die CSL Elite) könntest du auch nach gebrauchten CSR Elite Pedalen oder Clubsportpedalen V1 (ohne USB)/V2 suchen. Generell sind diese was die Mechanik anbelangt sehr robust. Lediglich die Elektronik (vor allem Loadcell und Hall-Sensoren) machen hin und wieder bei den alten Fanatec Produkten Probleme. Da die Sensoren aber im Internet nicht allzu teuer sind, wäre das trotzdem die bessere Wahl.


----------



## myLoooo (8. Januar 2017)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das G29 setzt genauso wie das alte G27 auf Zahnräder statt Riemenantrieb.
> Des Weiteren ist der Motor des T300 RS wesentlich leistungsfähiger.
> Da aber Thrustmaster im Gegensatz zu Fanatec keine Pedale mit Loadcell-Bremse verkauft, würde ich das T300RS mit 2 Pedalen wählen (bei Mediamarkt über 100€ billiger) Thrustmaster T300 RS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Mir persönlich gefällt das Lenkrad nicht :/ das Alcantara Lenkrad ist bisher das schönste.

CSR Elite Pedals EU

Zum T500 würdest du mir nicht raten ? Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht das die Wippen fest sind.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Januar 2017)

Ich habe bislang lediglich Logitech und Fanatec Hardware getestet.
Von den Erfahrungsberichten anderer Personen würde ich das Lenkrad des T300 in etwa auf eine Stufe mit dem des T500 RS stellen.
Somit würde ich die 120-130€ sparen und in Fanatec Pedale investieren.


----------



## myLoooo (8. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube ich werde Thrustmaster T300 Ferrari Integral Racing Wheel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dieses Modell kaufen und den T8A Shifter und die Pedale von Fanatec später kaufen.
Beim T500 gefällt mir das Lenkrad und der Lüfter soll ziemlich laut sein. 

Beim T500 müsste ich zusätzlich noch ein Lenkrad kaufen.

Was ist mit denn Pedalen? CSR Pedals EU - CSR Die sind für 49 Euro zu haben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Januar 2017)

Die CSR Pedale sind vollständig aus Kunststoff und bieten keine Loadcell (generell ist der Aufbau wesentlich einfacher und minderwertiger).
Somit sind diese weit von den anderen Fanatec Produkten entfernt, ob diese besser als die Thrustmaster Pedale sind, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Das Geld würde ich aber lieber sparen.
Willst du währrend des Schaltens mit dem Shifter die Kupplung betätigen?
Wenn ja, dann werden dir günstige Pedale aufgrund des fehlenden Schleifpunktes nur wenig Freude bereiten.
Es lässt sich damit fahren, aber auf Dauer ist das eher nichts.

Da würde ich dann an deiner Stelle sogar eher überlegen direkt teurere Pedale zu kaufen und den Shifter nachträglich.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Januar 2017)

CSL Elite Pedale mit Loadcell 219€...


----------



## myLoooo (9. Januar 2017)

Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme bezüglich Kompatibelität ?

Würde gerne Forza Horizon 3 spielen mit dem Setup.

Ich würde mir persönlich erstmal nur eines 

Thrustmaster T300 Ferrari Integral Racing Wheel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thrustmaster T500 RS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Januar 2017)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme bezüglich Kompatibelität ?
> 
> Würde gerne Forza Horizon 3 spielen mit dem Setup.
> 
> ...




Deinen letzten Satz habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. 
Die aktuellen Fanatec Pedale und auch die Clubsport Pedale V2 (jedoch nicht die CSR) werden direkt per USB an den PC angeschlossen.
Somit kannst du die Pedale mit allen beliebigen Lenkrädern verwenden.


----------



## matze7172 (10. Januar 2017)

Ich fahr mit dem TX Racing Wheel, ähnlich dem T300. Dazu G25 Pedale mit stärkeren Federn. TH Schifter hab ich, wird aber selten genutzt. Das einfache 3er Pedalset von TM ist auch nicht schlecht(hab ich auch). Meine Meinung, ein T300 kaufen und Pedale, Schifter nach Bedarf nachrüsten.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Januar 2017)

Wenn er H3 spielen will bleiben ihm nur Pedale die ans Wheel angeschlossen werden. Nix mit USB im Moment.


----------



## myLoooo (12. Januar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wenn er H3 spielen will bleiben ihm nur Pedale die ans Wheel angeschlossen werden. Nix mit USB im Moment.



Dann lohnt es sich eher das T500?


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2017)

Hat bessere Pedale und vor allem 3 jo...


----------



## matze7172 (13. Januar 2017)

Meine G25 Pedale sind per Adapter am Lenkrad, funktioniert am Pc sowie an der Xbone.


----------



## myLoooo (20. Januar 2017)

Hab das T300 Alcantara mir gekauft bin zufrieden mit dem Lenkrad.

Nur der Lüfter in der Base ist bei Assetto Corsa etwas laut. Gibt es da leisere Alternativen?


----------

